# Glass hotel



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 19, 2013)

A really modern hotel left abandoned, with a lot of stuff in it:

1



Tables... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Palm... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Pool... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Glass... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Meeting room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Dorm... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Metal rails... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Barbecue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## RichardH (Sep 20, 2013)

That's not derelict. Everyone just left for a moment. They will be back shortly.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sad, but it is abandoned. And it would be abandoned forever. Nobody wants to buy this one and the man who wants to, can't buy, because he wants to build a sauna/ bordell there. The people living next to it, are against this plans, so everything will rot away slowly...


----------



## zeroUE (Sep 20, 2013)

what a fantastic place!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2013)

I've checked in to a lot worse than that in my time! 
Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow. That's incredible


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 20, 2013)

What a waste,thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 20, 2013)

Incredible! It looks like there was a fire alarm and everyone is in the car park! Amazing find - let's hope it stays clear of the chavs and others who would delight in trashing this place. 

Thank you


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 20, 2013)

The problem is, that everything there is out of glass... So everyday something new is broken there...


----------



## King Al (Sep 20, 2013)

This place looks amazing! Great Stuff aphonopelma


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 20, 2013)

*Excellent that is!! *


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Unbelievable!


----------



## g197- (Sep 30, 2013)

Mental, that is still in better condition than most open hotels. Great looking place.


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Oct 4, 2013)

What a beautiful place! I'd adore to go and stay there.
Surely it is perfect just as it is and someone will rescue it (I would if money was easier to come by for me)


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it will be abandoned for a long time... Next step is vandalism and then they demolish it.


----------

